# Vermeer Rebel 5420



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Looking to upgrade from a NH 848 chain baler. Really don want to buy someone else's problems but hate to spend the money on new. Probably will never do over 200 bales a year. Found a 5420 that has very few bales on it traded in for a silage baler.

Are these balers any good? Everyone always told me the old chain balers will bale anything but if I hit a green spot in a windrow when starting a bale it will clog, once I get a core rolling it usually is ok. Will the Rebel be better or worse about that?

This one is only about $4000 off anew one but has less than a 100 bales thru it.

Really can't believe I am thinking about upgrading but getting a little tired of the old chain baler. Would like to have a slightly bigger bale.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have two neighbors who own Vermeer Rebels (5410, 5420). Each rolls @600 a year. Those balers will eat hay. Neither has any issues with their balers.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought one last year. So far so good. No complaints. Beat the heck out of my old hesston.


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

You pulling it with the Kubota in the pic? Is it a 7040?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes and no. Kubota in the pic is my 7040 SUHD. I bought down exhaust so it fits in my garage. Baler monitor hardware, etc is set up on brothers 7040. His has stock exhaust. And rim guard in rears. To me it pulls great. It does fine for power. No big hills.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Leggupfarms (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a 5410. it makes the 5x4 bale and it has net wrap and monitor. Only had about 3000 bales through it when it was bought. It did a great job last year. Made about 400 bales last year and really liked it. Once I read the manual and figured out the monitor it really was easy. It is easy to adjust the size of the bales as well. I even made a few balage bales this year and as long as the moisture is around 50% it did a good job. If the moisture is too high it will wrap around everything and clog up.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I had a 5410 and sold it last year to get a net wrap baler. I was going to roll balage so I bought a different brand baler. Having said that I really liked the 5410 and I'm sure the 5420 is better. its easy to run and easy to work on, Parts are easy to replace. I would buy one again.


----------

